# Adamantine? Yay or nay



## IronMania (Dec 24, 2018)

Am 43 and in fairly decent nick. I've recently stumbled across Olympus Labs and some of their products. Reviews always seem good but has anyone actually tried and tested and seen results? I'm thinking the natural anabolic .. Progenadrex and Adamantine. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

A cursory glance at the Progenatrex "active ingredients" which are basically vitamin b (Bioten) and creatinine and a herb similar to chamomile. You could buy those for less than a fiver.

Adamantine is also vitamin b and vitamin d3 plus green tea extract and some other random bs additive.

You could buy this stuff from the supermarket. Giving it a fancy name is just a marketing ploy. Save your money. There isn't such thing as a "natural steroid"


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As above really, always read what's on the label. These are glorified, overpriced vitamin supplements.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

As Sasnak said there is no natural steroid.... but before I started using gear I used a herb called bulbine natalensis, and I really did get visiable results.

a down side to this herb is that it can only be run for short periods because of apparent liver toxicity, and it really only boost T a bit.

I got more vascular, and added like 2lbs in a few weeks ( had been training for a while before using this so natural gains weren't the 2lbs a month like the beginning )

looking at the above liver problems and short duration it can be run for minimal results ( In my opinion ), there are better options.

but it bulbine does work.


----------

